# Advice on used snowblower. Ariens ST1028



## robp2175 (Oct 27, 2012)

I am looking at buying a used snowblower and would love any advice folks could give me on this particular one. This guy sells used/fully services machines and I have been looking at this Ariens ST1028 for $400. First question, he says it is a 2009 but it looks older than that, can anyone tell by the pictures?

Next, the most obvious question, is this a fair price? Interested in any opinions. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Sure looks to be in good shape. 

Why anyone would leave a unit like that out in the elements to be dumped on by snow is beyond me. Sure does not reflect a person taking care of there equipment.


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

I thought the Ariens logo that is next to the ST1028 was the Logo they used from the 1980s through 1999. I could be wrong. Not sure if it was used in the 2000's.

I agree with @oneacer though, why would you let that sit out in the elements.


----------



## robp2175 (Oct 27, 2012)

@kd8tzc I agree, I also thought that was a 90s logo, but I am as far from an expert as could be. 

@oneacer Exactly my thought regarding the fact he leaves them out in the snow. He has about a dozen of them he is selling, but they are all left out uncovered. 

Between the possibility he is giving me the wrong year and he does not seem to take care of them after they are serviced; it just does not give me a good feeling about what he refers to as "serviced".

I think the reaction that both of you guys had has validated my own concerns. I was thinking it would be better to buy from a reseller, but maybe not this particular reseller.


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

Going by the pictures, it may just be in the elements because it's for sale. The paint and plastics does not look like it is kept outside. 400.00 is not bad for a good blower, no matter the age.


----------



## greggmischenko (Dec 12, 2017)

Looks like late 90s model, due to the older style curved chute, so maybe he meant 1999? Could be early 2000s, but last year of production would have been 2004, I believe (The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.)

If he did a good job getting everything cleaned up and running and everything works, then $400 is not a bad price at all.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

That’s definitely a very late 80s to mid 90s model, a good buy at 400 only if the axle bearings and impeller bearings are tight. Also go see it at night time and see if it spits any flames after warming it up, pull the belt cover and depress the auger lever control about 1/4 of the way down then pinch the sides of the auger belt, you’ll hear a click or a clunk and see the pulley move a bit if the bearing is bad, then lay the snowblower on the bucket and check for excessive axle bearing play, if he won’t let you inspect it walk away


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

Possibly ask him what has been servived on the unit? Find out what he actually does. I know some of the guys here rebuild things, and they would be happy to walk you through all they they did. Maybe when he says he "services" them that means he fixes blowers if they break, or that he just changed the oil on one and gave it some lube.


----------



## farmer52 (Dec 27, 2020)

You need to get a better look without any snow.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

That style handle started in 1989 and ended around 1995 / 97, not sure exactly when that series ended but I'm close. A quick email to ariens customer service with your model & serial numbers will give exact year and month.
That is an awesome blower as its really a pro machine, before they started calling them that. It has light, electric start, locking differential, cast-iron gearbox, coveted holy grail tall chute with remote control, and I'm about 99.5 % sure it has the 14" impeller with 6 vanes. If motor runs well it a deal. If it needs work ..... haggle and rebuild / restore it !!

P.S...... where you located ??


----------

